# IUI and running/exercise



## Ltruns33

Hey ladies: 

I am 1 dpIUI and wondering about how to alter my workout routine during the 2ww. Let me start by saying I have remained active, an avid runner and it has no effect on my ovulation since my body fat percentage is within a healthy range. I don't workout to lose weight, I run because it relaxes me and I love it. Also, should I get pregnant at any point running/walking/lifting will still be a part of my daily lifestyle as many people have done that for years with no problems, and research supports exercise during ttc and pregnancy. 

However, research and doctors opinions seems to be mixed with running and exercise post iui. I haven't found any evidence for or against. My RE said to continue daily lifestyle after 24 hours post iui. For me running and weights are part of a healthy daily life and I have already scaled back a little while going into iui this summer. 

My questions are: What have your RE's told you regarding exercise? And, if running and exercise are safe in pregnancy, why would they not be in the TWW? I know I have already ovulated, I am not uncomfortable, my ovaries aren't sore. I would not be running for more than 20-30 minutes which is very short for me. 

Thanks for input!


----------



## europa59

My RE told me the same thing yours did. Take it easy the day of and resume normal activity the day after.

Frankly, I hate to be blunt, my MHO is that if the embryo isn't strong enough to implant while you're doing your normal activity, it's not going to be healthy enough to make it to becoming a fetus, much less a baby.


----------



## lanet

I struggled with this too, my acupuncturist told me to walk briskly, but nothing bouncy like running during the 2ww after my iuis, my dr said I could run. I chose not to 
I'm onto ivf which is no running, even though I'm doing fet and my ovaries aren't enlarged or sore. But if I'm spending this amount of money and being this emotionally invested, I'll do anything at all, even stand ok my head for 2 weeks. 
Do whatever you feel comfortabe with and what won't make you have any regrets.


----------



## Ltruns33

Good point. I remember reading somewhere that there's almost nothing you can do (within reason, aka no binge drinking drugs, starving or extreme marathoning) to prevent implantation that if it's going to happen, it will. I won't be out doing 10 milers of course, but I plan to stay active through tww and hopefully a resulting pregnancy.


----------



## Ltruns33

lanet said:


> I struggled with this too, my acupuncturist told me to walk briskly, but nothing bouncy like running during the 2ww after my iuis, my dr said I could run. I chose not to
> I'm onto ivf which is no running, even though I'm doing fet and my ovaries aren't enlarged or sore. But if I'm spending this amount of money and being this emotionally invested, I'll do anything at all, even stand ok my head for 2 weeks.
> Do whatever you feel comfortabe with and what won't make you have any regrets.

Yes, I completely understand ivf and fet are a whole different ball game. Good luck with yours! PS, I do acupuncture too! Love it.


----------



## somedayisnow

I just got back from my first meeting with my RE and I made sure to ask him your question (I read it before I left for my appointment). He said to wait 24 hrs after the IUI to resume regular exercise EXCEPT when you do a medicated IUI. He said the presence of multiple eggs may warrant waiting an extra day or two.


----------



## Ltruns33

somedayisnow said:


> I just got back from my first meeting with my RE and I made sure to ask him your question (I read it before I left for my appointment). He said to wait 24 hrs after the IUI to resume regular exercise EXCEPT when you do a medicated IUI. He said the presence of multiple eggs may warrant waiting an extra day or two.

That's good to know! Maybe the wait a day or two after is the norm? Thanks for asking him. I just feel like I needed the peace of mind. Especially if I plan on continuing through pregnancy.


----------



## rocki1377

Ltruns33 said:


> Hey ladies:
> 
> I am 1 dpIUI and wondering about how to alter my workout routine during the 2ww. Let me start by saying I have remained active, an avid runner and it has no effect on my ovulation since my body fat percentage is within a healthy range. I don't workout to lose weight, I run because it relaxes me and I love it. Also, should I get pregnant at any point running/walking/lifting will still be a part of my daily lifestyle as many people have done that for years with no problems, and research supports exercise during ttc and pregnancy.
> 
> However, research and doctors opinions seems to be mixed with running and exercise post iui. I haven't found any evidence for or against. My RE said to continue daily lifestyle after 24 hours post iui. For me running and weights are part of a healthy daily life and I have already scaled back a little while going into iui this summer.
> 
> My questions are: What have your RE's told you regarding exercise? And, if running and exercise are safe in pregnancy, why would they not be in the TWW? I know I have already ovulated, I am not uncomfortable, my ovaries aren't sore. I would not be running for more than 20-30 minutes which is very short for me.
> 
> Thanks for input!

I was wondering if you resumed your normal exercise routine during your tww. I used to be a fitness instructor part time, an officer full time (still), and when I started TCC I decreased my amount of exercise from 6 days/week to 3 days/week and no longer teach. I read somewhere that excessive amounts of exercise can negatively affect a person's chance's of conceiving and I can take all the help I can get as I have an autoimmune disease that causes unexplained infertility (which is my diagnosis). I had my first IUI on July 4th and second on July 5th. I seriously cramped the night of my first IUI and I got worried because I was at a wedding and I danced a lot. I was afraid I "over-danced" but doc assured me I didn't. He said just don't engage in exercise that requires a lot of bouncing and high impact moved. Since then Ive done NO exercise because I am afraid I will do something to give me a BFN :-(

I too was also thinking why are those who are pregnant given the green light to continue their normal exercise regime and those going through IUI's are told to take it easy? When I was teaching my fitness class I had a woman who took my class every week who was pregnant with TWINS!!! She didn't stop taking my class until she was ordered to bed rest which was very late in her pregnancy. 

What have others who have gone through IUI experienced, or was told what not to do, during TWW?


----------

